# Question about IGF-1 LR3



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey all, so I am about to run IGF-1 LR3 and I was hoping to get an opinion on something I have been hypothesizing. Would it work to dose it first thing in the AM rather than post workout or just post workout? Or could I even split my daily dose into a first thing in the AM dose and a post workout dose?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a useless drug for muscle gain


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it is a useless drug for muscle gain


I'm not using it for muscle gain I'm using it for its nutrient shuttling and partitioning effects, somewhat similar to insulin. If I am not mistaken, indirectly this should exhibit some sort of an anabolic effect, correct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I cannot see it doing the same or similar things like insulin and even if it did then there would be no benefit other than PWO IMO


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> I cannot see it doing the same or similar things like insulin and even if it did then there would be no benefit other than PWO IMO


Gotcha, thanks for the replies. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## tommyclearyuk (May 15, 2008)

Where are you getting your IGF-LR3 from, I'm keen to try however my first choice, Tom's Peps doesn't supply IGF-1 or any of it's analogues/derivatives and not sure who to trust.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

tommyclearyuk said:


> Where are you getting your IGF-LR3 from, I'm keen to try however my first choice, Tom's Peps doesn't supply IGF-1 or any of it's analogues/derivatives and not sure who to trust.


Are we allowed to talk about sources here or is that against the rules?


----------



## tommyclearyuk (May 15, 2008)

Everyone else does, I was cagey at first before I understood the dynamic but even the Moderators mention the source names.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

tommyclearyuk said:


> Everyone else does, I was cagey at first before I understood the dynamic but even the Moderators mention the source names.


Ok, I got mine from pep bridge. Idk if you are familiar with Labpe but since Labpe now deals with large universities and makes peptides for them they no longer do small orders for peptides, but since they had such a loyal following they made pep bridge which deals with smaller orders specifically regarding peptides. So far I'm impressed with the packaging it was sent in, now I'm just waiting for my insulin shrines to come in the mail and I'll be able to start, they should arrive Friday or Saturday so I'll keep everyone posted. This is my firs time using pep bridge so it's a bit of an experiment for me also.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

discussing sources for peptides is not an issue as they are legal to use and buy but don't mention or link to a site that may sell steroids or GH this is against the rules


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> discussing sources for peptides is not an issue as they are legal to use and buy but don't mention or link to a site that may sell steroids or GH this is against the rules


Dually noted, thank you for clarifying


----------



## tommyclearyuk (May 15, 2008)

@infraredline - I take it you thoroughly researched them

@Pscarb - Can you recommend anyone else for IGF-1 LR3 as Tom's doesn't supply?

Thanks.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

tommyclearyuk said:


> @infraredline - I take it you thoroughly researched them
> 
> @Pscarb - Can you recommend anyone else for IGF-1 LR3 as Tom's doesn't supply?
> 
> Thanks.


I did my homework lol. If anyone knows an online pharmacy or retailer in the states that does not take 4-5 days to process your order I would greatly appreciate someone passing on the link to me. The state I'm currently in won't sell slin pins if you don't have a script through the pharmacy ????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommyclearyuk said:


> @infraredline - I take it you thoroughly researched them
> 
> @Pscarb - Can you recommend anyone else for IGF-1 LR3 as Tom's doesn't supply?
> 
> Thanks.


the reason he does not sell it is because it does not work to create muscle cells, i cannot recommend any where else as i do not use the stuff these days.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Well I can say my igf-1 is definitely legit, I shot 30mcg today to get a feel for it and I'm still pretty hypoglycemic even after 122g carbs 52g protein and 30g of fat. I can't even imagine how bad it is going to be at 45mcg


----------



## tommyclearyuk (May 15, 2008)

I got mine yesterday from your source @infraredline, have you noticed anything else bar the Hypoglycemia?

I'll let you know how I get on, likewise I'd like to see how your getting on in a few weeks.

@Pscarb - The reason Tom doesn't sell IGF is because he can't produce it - it's re-engineered from Ecoli and that poses the problem, that's the response I got from his email anyway.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

tommyclearyuk said:


> I got mine yesterday from your source @infraredline, have you noticed anything else bar the Hypoglycemia?
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on, likewise I'd like to see how your getting on in a few weeks.
> 
> @Pscarb - The reason Tom doesn't sell IGF is because he can't produce it - it's re-engineered from Ecoli and that poses the problem, that's the response I got from his email anyway.


Well I'm starting to notice a little fullness and recovery time seems to be slightly improved. Nothing overly drastic as of yet though, I'm only 4 days in also so I'm not expecting to see much yet.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Update, I'm a week in and I'm very impressed with the LR3. My muscles are much fuller, my appetite is crazy and I'm definitely leaner. Also I'm beginning to notice its effect on my gym performance as well, my arm pump yesterday was unbelievable. Will continue to report back.


----------



## tommyclearyuk (May 15, 2008)

@infraredline how you getting on with the IGF


----------

